# Hiniker vplow 8.2 less



## Mark Bates (May 10, 2017)

I have a Hiniker v plow joystick controls all the wires and mount for Ford 250 just bought this new plow for my truck but can't work due to illness so I would like to sell to put money back for rough times ahead I will like to get 6000 for it and it's worth that easy also have my Fisher ploy salter I.5 cubic yard I have put a inverted v in this unit that stopped all the issues of loading and then won't salt because of the weight of the slat laying on conver belt has work lights and has lids new barring I have taken great care of this it a plug and work unit also have the wiring harness and control box I want 2100 for salter please text or call 636-575-9603 Mark


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Location?


----------

